# New Do...



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

You may have to refresh browsers- check it out and give me any thoughts- dont lie to me, Ima big boy and can handle it, just wanna make the needed changes to better navigate and "lure" of appeal. 

www.dobass.com



Nip


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Sweet man nice work i personnally like it better than the old set up. Looks good man.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Its alout more cleaned up and better to navigate.

Mark


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

nice job nip!! much easyer to navigate. now what do i do with my gps? lmao the only thing i would like to see is some angler profiles on there


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback all!!! It's just a larger mismush of what it was before!!! lol Keeps you looking maybe- or not!  

Thats about as creative as I get Mike- you'd better talk to Bill about that profile stuff!!!! I gotta fish sometime!!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Good job Nip. It is a lot less cluttered and easier to navigate.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

mikeshookset said:


> the only thing i would like to see is some angler profiles on there


He wants to check out the competition!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

its easier to navigate but IMO, the page is still too busy with all the sponsorship logos everywhere..i think it would look a little better if all the logos had a toolbar on the left or all arranged on the left and all the same size. that would leave the main page a little more open and give you more room in the main section which is yer area of focus and yer purpose for the page which is info on the tournaments should be showcased in the center of that main section..... its just all cluttered up when you have links in tiny yellow lettering and mixed in with logos that are giant in comparison

i wouldnt mind making photoshopped sponsorship logos based off the originals thats would look really good with that page.... ask triton bill about the image work i did for his dads page... im particularly proud of that setup... it looks pretty professional..... heck ill post a pic here anyways...










i cant wait till he gets that up... its gonna look HOT 

i dont have a problem doin stuff for fellow OGFers


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Yep, that's the future look of my Dad's site! It's going to be pretty sweet. I just haven't found enough time to get it all layed out as far as content and structure. Sonic, you did an excellent job, Thanks bud!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Likes nice Nip!


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Looking good Nip . Looks like big things for next year .


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I really appreciate the specifics Sonic, it helps much for my future intentions ~ Bills work looks awesome- how'd you know I like blue!!!

Thanks again to all for the continued feedback- give me more!!!

As time progresses and additional pages for 07' events are completed, things will expand opposed to where it sits now- providing clear exposure to the winners of the current events and highlighting the most current info. 

I feel somewhat endeared to the various sponsors as they provide returns to the anglers of dobass.

Combine giveaways and discounted items with winning bonuses for 2007- potentially upwards of *$25,000* in 2007!!! They earn a front seat for exposure,which also leads to more in the future for the anglers. 

I agree it makes it busy, but also a matter of utilitarianism in it's principle. Leaving them in a traditional 'missionary' position of a grouped link leads them to looking for other lovers  

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

what do ya mean bills work? i did the all the images for his dads site, he just has to put them in the right places  i only make the images, hes got the web know how  i was just offering my free services(only to fellow ogfers as long as credit is given) to make cleaner looking images to help organize every thing


----------

